# Vw t4



## Hobbsy (Jul 20, 2010)

Heres my baby, 

5 birth vw t4 lwb 102 bhp!


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice van Hobbsy


----------



## Hobbsy (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanx mate! 
I love it I converted it myself and use it as much S possible! What do you drive mate?


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 21, 2010)

A Transporter,1.9td swb tin top.Its got a full Styleline interior.I will post up some
pictures when I work out how to do it !


----------



## Firefox (Jul 21, 2010)

Very smart Hobbsy, and loads of beach cred too!

Like the colour scheme


----------



## Jules and Jack (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice van


----------



## Hobbsy (Jul 21, 2010)

Cheers guys!
If anyone needs any advise about converting there vw just Ask


----------



## barnybg (Jul 27, 2010)

*Conversion.*

Nice one,and from Newport S.Wales too ! 

Any tips or secrets to passon ? anywhere on this forum,that shows how to convert vans,how to etc....


----------



## Bluey (Jul 29, 2010)

*Nice Job!*

Nice colour shade but how do you get 5 berths in there? I started with a VW T4 LWB 3 seater pannel van & had a Country Campers conversion but we rejected the optional slat-based double berth in the raised roof. I need the headroom! We find it just right for two of us and only accept tented compainions.
We do share our cooking facilities though, except early morning tea!


----------



## hobbit (Aug 4, 2010)

*White objects*

Hobbsy,I know I'm going to seem like 
 a prat but what are the two white objects
located on the base of the passenger seat?
The ones with what look like tommy bars on them!!!


----------



## Jules and Jack (Aug 5, 2010)

hobbit said:


> Hobbsy,I know I'm going to seem like
> a prat but what are the two white objects
> located on the base of the passenger seat?
> The ones with what look like tommy bars on them!!!



I have to admit I was wondering about them myself


----------



## rach-chavette (Aug 5, 2010)

Oi oi fancy seeing you here


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Aug 8, 2010)

hi there

nice van i like the wheels and the colour is smart 


dunk


----------



## Hobbsy (Aug 8, 2010)

hobbit said:


> Hobbsy,I know I'm going to seem like
> a prat but what are the two white objects
> located on the base of the passenger seat?
> The ones with what look like tommy bars on them!!!



 OMG i was asked that question yesterday on a vw forum! they are led lights that have i little magentic base on them, for b&q


----------



## Hobbsy (Aug 8, 2010)

rach-chavette said:


> Oi oi fancy seeing you here



hi rach


----------



## Hobbsy (Aug 8, 2010)

Bluey said:


> Nice colour shade but how do you get 5 berths in there? I started with a VW T4 LWB 3 seater pannel van & had a Country Campers conversion but we rejected the optional slat-based double berth in the raised roof. I need the headroom! We find it just right for two of us and only accept tented compainions.
> We do share our cooking facilities though, except early morning tea!



it should of said 4 birth, however you can get 5 if you buy a cab bunk which is basically a hammock that goes from door to door in the cab area.

there are 3 sections to the bed in the roof that fold back ontop of eachother for when youu dont need it and then you can walk pretty much the whole van!


----------



## Hobbsy (Aug 8, 2010)

barnybg said:


> Nice one,and from Newport S.Wales too !
> 
> Any tips or secrets to passon ? anywhere on this forum,that shows how to convert vans,how to etc....



dont know about conversion sections on this forum but there is good advice on some of the vw forums, if there is something specific you want to know ill try and help!


----------



## Curly J (Aug 8, 2010)

rach-chavette said:


> Oi oi fancy seeing you here



I can't believe it. The first thread I've opened on here and there's a Vzi member hijacking it.


----------



## rach-chavette (Aug 9, 2010)

Curly J said:


> I can't believe it. The first thread I've opened on here and there's a Vzi member hijacking it.



Hey curly  You will see me everywhere huni  forum whore


----------

